
Ask HN: Anyone programmed/used KaiOS recently? What are you thoughts? - justaguyhere
I was watching a youtube video on a 10 dollar (!!!!) flip phone. It had some impressive games and apps (all HTML&#x2F;JS) for it&#x27;s screen size and processor. It was quite snappy.<p>Anyone programmed&#x2F;used it recently? Curious what your thoughts are
======
tifkap
I'm using one (a Nokia flipphone). It's quite impressive considering its
limited hardware. It has thetering, google maps, a browser, etc (the first 2
were hard requirements).

My demands were:

1\. Long battery life 2\. Small attack surface (security) 3\. A phone that is
so uncomfortable to use that I would use it only for calling, and some sms.
4\. 4G network 5\. Thetering 6\. Google maps (the only thing that is really,
really needed) 7\. Flip phone (strong, no worryes about scratches, etc, and
easy to put in a pocket).

It turns out to be the best decision I made in years .. no more distractions.

------
rahimnathwani
Not recently, but I looked into a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20564678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20564678)

